# My little family.



## Boer Corso (Aug 29, 2008)

Just thought I'd pop some photo's of mine on. Archie black and tan, Daisy brown and tan. The JRT is my two son's that I got them last year.


Martin


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Boer Corso said:


> Just thought I'd pop some photo's of mine on. Archie black and tan, Daisy brown and tan. The JRT is my two son's that I got them last year.


That's not very nice, keeping the real dogs for yourself and giving them a JRT! 

We are being blessed with the presence of a Dobe on Thursday!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Gorgous dogs!!! That third picture is so lovely =]


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute,


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Lovely dogs, love the 3rd one of the dobes "kissing"


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

wow that first pic bought back memorys of the local pub dobie i looked afta and walked everyday...it was the spit of ur dog....it was called brandy 

ur dogs are gorgeous, i know im gona get shot for saying this but they look so nice wiv docked tails.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ur dogs are gorgeous, i know im gona get shot for saying this but they look so nice wiv docked tails.


 HOW DARE YOU SAY THAT!


Yeh i agree i do like the look of docked tails but i htink its just cause im used to seeing em with docked tails and without they look a bit wierd to me atm lol


----------



## Boer Corso (Aug 29, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> That's not very nice, keeping the real dogs for yourself and giving them a JRT!
> 
> We are being blessed with the presence of a Dobe on Thursday!


 Too right I've got the reals ones  When they buy their own they can get a real one
Are you getting a pup? Boy/ girl? Colour? Cool.



Gundoggal said:


> HOW DARE YOU SAY THAT!
> 
> 
> Yeh i agree i do like the look of docked tails but i htink its just cause im used to seeing em with docked tails and without they look a bit wierd to me atm lol


 I totally agree, they look so much better docked. But how do you feel about ear cropped?? 

Martin


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Boer Corso said:


> I totally agree, they look so much better docked. But how do you feel about ear cropped??


My friend breeds Presa Canario's and they usually have their ears cropped. The ones they have had imported have cropped ears but the pups they have bred over here have not been done.

I can honestly say the uncropped ears look so much nicer, especially on a breed of dog that already looks a bit frightening, the ears somehow soften their looks, although my friend says the cropped eared dogs never suffer with ear infections but the uncropped ones do.

I'm defo against


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Boer Corso said:


> Too right I've got the reals ones  When they buy their own they can get a real one
> Are you getting a pup? Boy/ girl? Colour? Cool.


Not getting a pup!  We have enough already!  We board other peoples dogs while they are on holiday. She's black and tan if I remember correctly.


----------



## Boer Corso (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh I see, I thought you were extending your collection then lol.

As for cropped ears, I'll probably upset everyone when I say i like dobermans, boxers, giant schnauzersand the like when they have pointed cropped ears, but I really don't like when they chop the whole ear off like cane corso's, presa canarios etc.

Gillie - What are Presa Canarios like? Temperement etc?

Martin


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

I do like the look of docked and cropped dobes also although mine are only docked, both of mines mum and nan were cropped aswell. But it doesn't bother me that mine aren't cropped. I think it will be strange once our litter is born that they will have tails.


----------

